# Anzahl der Dateien eines Ordners in Jar-Datei ermitteln



## Thor1302 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zu ermitteln, wieviele Dateien in einem Ordner sind, der sich in einer Jar-Datei befindet. Bei einem Normalen Ordner auf der Festplatte geht das ja z.B. mittels: 


```
int Anzahl=(new File("Pfad des Ordners").list().length);
```

Innerhalb einer Jar-Datei kann man ja aber nicht mit File() arbeiten.

Um zu zeigen was ich damit machen möchte folgendes Beispiel:
Es sollen eine beliebige Anzahl Bilder nebeneinander Dargestellt werden, egal wieviele es sind. Nun hat man Entweder die Möglichkeit, im Quellcode immer die Anzahl der Bilder anzupassen oder wie ich es möchte halt einfach automatisch ermitteln wieviele Bilder vorhanden sind.


Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.Enumeration;
import java.util.jar.JarEntry;
import java.util.jar.JarFile;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */
public class JarFileCountExample {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
    Enumeration<JarEntry> entries = new JarFile("E:/stuff/guice/guice-1.0.jar").entries();
    String packagePattern = "com/google/inject/[^/]+\\.class";
    int count = 0;
    while (entries.hasMoreElements()) {
      JarEntry jarEntry = entries.nextElement();
      if(jarEntry.getName().matches(packagePattern)){ //list only the classes in the com.google.inject Package
        System.out.println(jarEntry.getName());
        count++;
      }
    }
    System.out.println(count);
  }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

